# 101 Ways to Better Photos



## oriecat (Mar 1, 2004)

I have received permission to reprint 101 Ways to Better Photos, from the January issue of Practical Photography.  So I have added a section to my website where I will be posting one tip each day (hopefully).  Come by regularly!

http://www.moltenwords.net/pp101/


----------



## Not Neve (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Min,  your website is looking good!  Can't wait to see the 101 ways...


----------

